# Need Help Finding Errata for Knitted Wild Animals by Sarah Keen



## Knittin'gal (Jan 24, 2011)

I just bought Knitted Wild Animals, a book filled with the most adorable wild toy animals. In the process of buying it, I learned from Amazon that the book has many mistakes, some of which cause the pieces not to fit. 
I've looked everywhere online, including the publisher. Now, I'm turning to Knitting Paradise friends to help. Has anyone found errata for the book? Or, has anyone tried any of the animals and made notations on the errata? I'd appreciate any help I can get. I tried reading the pattern and adding the stitches, but this doesn't seem to help. Thanks, in advance.


----------



## shazzknits (Aug 19, 2011)

I bought this book about five weeks ago. So far I have made the elephant, tiger, hippo, warthog and I am now working on the lion. I spotted by first mistake in using the loop stitch to make the lions mane. After carefully following the patter, the "wig" was far too large. I will retry. 

"Rows 28-51 : Repeat rows 26 and 27 12 times". I believe this in error. Instead of 24 rows total, I am going to knit 12 rows (repeating 26 and 27 SIX times). I think this will work. I've been very happy with my previous creations and didn't find any errors.


----------



## Knittin'gal (Jan 24, 2011)

Shazzknits, thank you ever so much for sharing the errors you found in Knitted Wild Animals. I wrote it into my book.
So far, I have begun the monkey. I found one mistake on the muzzle. On the increase row, it lists the total number of stitches as 44; there are actually 42. Not a big thing, but slows one down when you have to stop and check.
I will continue to notify you if I find more errata. Would you do the same? I do love the patterns.
Thanks again,
Linda


----------



## Nafta (Sep 27, 2011)

I am working on the zebra from knitted wild animals and I am at a complete loss as to how to make the loop stitch as described in the pattern:

Insert RH needle into the next st, place first finger of LH behind LH needle and wind yarn around needle and finger twice, then just around needle once. Knit stitch pulling 3 loops through. Place loops on LH needle and knit into the of them.

Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## PeggyR (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm having trouble with the loop stitch too! I've completed the crocodile and the monkey. The zebra and giraffe are made, but they are BALD!! I have to say though, in seaching for help with these manes, I see tons of complaints and am quite surprised. I found this book to have great instructions, and more importantly, these animals are adorable!! I'm no pro, but these directions are easy to follow. I brought my zebra into the yarn shop and two of the pros were unable to make the mane as instructed. They thought that I could use another method. HMMM. I wish I could help you, but I'm in the same boat. Good luck. As they say, bald is beautiful!


----------



## Nafta (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi,
After hours or trying to understnad the instuctions I finally turned to the internet and found this video for double loop stitch. I just added one more loop. it still was not wasy but it worked.

http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/loop-stitch-english

If I ever attempt the lion I think I will crochet the mane...

Good luck growing hair : )


----------



## PeggyR (Oct 19, 2011)

That's a great looking Zebra! And THANKS for the link to the loop stitch video! I'm so psyched to give it a try and finished these hairless creatures. 
Many Thanks, Peggy.


----------



## tmorgan6737 (Apr 18, 2012)

HELP!!!! I need help with the elephant pattern in Sarah Keen's knitted wild animals. The directions for the elephants head do not make any sense. I can't figure out these directions to save my life. PLEASE HELP!! I understand up until the first decrease row which reads"

Dec Row: (K7,k2tog) to end (64 sts.) I have that.
Next row, I've purled 50 stitches, but then I have 14 stitches left on the needle. THere are no directions accounting for those 14 stitches. 

HELP!!! I'm ready to cry. this is a gift for my newborn baby nephew! Tara


----------



## PeggyR (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Tara- I'm looking at the elephant now and see where you are. You are correct that there are no instructions for the remaining 14 stitches, that's OK. I remember that part now and I remember thinking that I don't understand how that will work too. But it actually will work! (Don't panic!) Leave the 14 stitches alone and flip ("turn") your work over so that you have 50 stitches on your left-hand needle and the 14 on the right. You are now on the knit side (the front side of your work). Next row says "S1K, k35, turn", so basically you are slipping one from left to the right, (you will have 15 on the right now) then knit the 35 stitches (of the 49 now on your left), again it's not all of the stitches, (it leaves 14) then flip your work over again (turn) so you are now on the purl side (the back of your work) and 14 stitches on the right needle. I trusted (blindly) the instructions and they worked out fine. I hope this makes some sense. Happy to help- let me know... Peggy


----------



## UhaRugger (Apr 28, 2012)

Help! I am having issues with the Elephants head. I don't understand how they are coming out with the amount of stitches at the end of the row.

After you Purl a row the next row says
(K3, inc) to end (30 sts)

I keep coming up with 31 stitches not 30. What am i doing wrong? I knit 3, then make 1, then knit 3, make 1 etc. 
I am trying to finish this for a friend who is going to deliver soon and I wanted to mail it to them before the baby is born. I have been searching the internet for answers and I am having issues finding them. Someone please help!


----------



## PeggyR (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi- Here's what I did for these rows and it worked out. You K3, then on the 4th st, you do the increase (I knit into the front and back of that stitch to do the inc) You will see the numbers will work that way. I hope this helps!! Good luck! 
Peggy


----------



## UhaRugger (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you so much! It worked out great!


----------



## tsaigeon (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm having difficulty assemblingg the feet for the crocodile. Any ideas?


----------



## tsaigeon (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm have difficulty assembling the crocidile feet. Directions do not make sense any ideas??


----------



## jrknitter (Nov 18, 2012)

I knitted the tiger and found this mistake in the directions:
Head on row 7 should give you 36 stitches, not 38.


----------



## jrknitter (Nov 18, 2012)

I've knitted the penguin and am in the process of assembling it. The pattern says to put right sides toegether for the ears, stitch them, then turn inside out. The pieces are of different sizes and also seem too small to stitch together, then invert. Anyone done this animal?


----------



## jrknitter (Nov 18, 2012)

How did you assemble the tiger ears? Did you put right sides together, sew them, then turn them right side out? Also, the 2 ear pieces are different sizes. Did you sew all the edges together leaving a slight pucker in the larger one or did you use the extra, extended piece on the front piece of the ear to affix the ear to the body?
Thanks for your help. I've found the knitting instructions pretty easy, but the assembly instructions quite confusing.


----------



## icaa (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm working on the koala but at the hind legs after SHAPE LEG. On
Row 1 they say k27, turn. 
So what happens if the work has 36 stitchs and when you knit 27 do you turn the rest of the 9 stitchs and then do what with that 9. If on 
Row 2: S1p, p17, turn. Where does the 9 stitches go???


----------



## cindy1977 (Jan 24, 2013)

I bought the book translated in dutch. 
If already made the elephant and zebra without any problems. But now i'm trying to make the snakes and i discovered that the discription on how to knit the eyes and tong aren't in the book. Can somebody here please tell me how to make them?


----------



## jrknitter (Nov 18, 2012)

I ended up assembling (with the help of a better knitter) the tiger and the penguin by not following the printed directions which seemed very difficult. I put wrong sides together for tiger ears and didn't try to match the piece sizes but instead used the extra length on one piece as the means of attaching the ear to the head. It worked well.The penguin was much easier to assemble than the tiger but they both look adorable.


----------



## LenniD (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you so much I've been going nuts trying to make the mane and fringe for a horse from the farm animal book. I really though it was just me. So glad to hear that others were the same and this video has helped me actually complete them which will make my daughter very happy. Thanks again x


----------



## jrknitter (Nov 18, 2012)

What video? Is there a good one on assembling animals?


----------



## LenniD (Apr 20, 2013)

Further up there's a discussion about loop stitch and how the instructions in the book don't work. Someone posted a link to a vid that they used to do it.


----------



## rutfri (Aug 5, 2013)

I need help with the Tiger. I don't understand the directions for the head. It tells you to cast on 8 stitches and continue in st, st. then it says row 1. using A. K1(m1k1) to end (15) stitches. How do you get to 15 stitches. Are you supposed to be increasing from the 2nd. row???


----------



## LenniD (Apr 20, 2013)

You cast on 8 stitches, purl a row then do row 1 which is k1, (m1,k1). Does that help? It does get you to 15. I'm just sewing the tiger together now and it worked for me BUT on row 7 of head you'll finish with 36 sts not 38


----------



## rutfri (Aug 5, 2013)

I think I have it now. Do K1(m1k1) all the row? I thought it meant K1 (M1K1)once then knit to end. Thank you so much for your help. I haven't knit for many years ,so guess I'm a bit rusty.


----------



## LenniD (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah the bit in () are till end if row unless you get an instruction after ) for random example k1 (m1,k1) till last 2sts k2. Hope that makes sense good luck with your tiger x


----------



## LenniD (Apr 20, 2013)

Just read your reply again you only do the (m1,k1) part to end of row the k1 at the beginning is only once so k1 (m1,k1) (m1,k1) (m1,k1) keep going with the (m1,k1) bit till you reach the end of row x


----------



## rutfri (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks so much. I tho't thats what you meant


----------



## Babsknit (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to Sarah Keen's wild animals. They are cute, but alas I have found an error when knitting the hind legs for the Giraffe. When you get to the row with 15 stitches it goes on to say k1 m1 to end =25 stitches , but you end up with 29 . Carried on anyway ,until you get to k1 k2 together to end, doesn't work . Has anyone made this cute Giraffe? Help please. Thanks.


----------



## Babsknit (Dec 11, 2013)

Have you found the errors in the cute Giraffes hind legs? If so please could you let me know. Many thanks.


----------



## Melsie (Dec 18, 2013)

Really struggling with the crocodile feet, it just does not make any sense to me, please somebody help me. Many thanks.


----------



## Melsie (Dec 18, 2013)

Crocodile feet

Has anyone finished the feet of this crocodile, does the pattern work, or has it got errors. when you cast off the five stitches at the beginning of row 4 do you have to keep knitting, then knit the whole of row 5 in k, or do you cast off the 5 stitches at the beginning of row 4.....then what ??????? PLEASE HELP


----------



## LenniD (Apr 20, 2013)

Hiya, I've done the crocodile feet and they turned out ok. On row 4 you cast off 5 sts then knit the rest of the row, row 5 knit whole row, row 6 cast on 5 knit next st (st 6) through back of loop then knit the rest.

I haven't tried giraffe yet so not sure what's happening with that one


----------



## Melsie (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you so much LenniD, will give it a go and hopefully my croc will have some feet


----------



## Babsknit (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi, didn't you have problems with the Giraffes legs ,the pattern was not correct,the stitch count was incorrect. Babs


----------



## LenniD (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Babs, have you got your giraffe legs sorted yet? I haven't tried to make a giraffe yet but aren't keen to know if the legs don't work out  Lenni


----------



## Babsknit (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi, thanks for your reply.
Yes, I had to change the pattern by guess work, I don't do much knitting! I couldn't resist giving these a go for my little grandson.
I followed the pattern and ended up with 29 stitches instead of 25. Then carried on to the decrease where I reversed the instruction to k2 together ,k1, this got me to 19 stitches instead of 17. Happy with that. Now attempting the head,looks interesting!
Have you tried Tina Barrett's Dinosaurs, they're gorgeous as well. The Plesiosaur is very cute, however ran into a problem with the belly as the head end doesn't fit the top ,too narrow. Tina said it should fit as it is a gusset but you can't ease it in . Still waiting for help on this one. I wish these errors could be sorted before going to print. Happy. Knitting!


----------



## LenniD (Apr 20, 2013)

I have done some of the dinosaurs but not that one I'm afraid. It is annoying that there seems to be so many mistakes in the books and very frustrating as you're not sure at first if you're doing it wrong or if there's an error. I've started checking on here and the publishers page before I start a new one to see if there's any mistakes listed


----------



## Babsknit (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi LenniD ,
If you do try the Plesiosaur, check out the errata page on Tina Barrett web page. Instead of finishing in stocking stitch ,it should be in rib pattern . When isaw this , I decided to leave them as they were. I didn't want to unpick everything again! Babs.


----------



## Babsknit (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi again, does the publisher page help at all? Could you please give me the link? Babs


----------



## LenniD (Apr 20, 2013)

There's quite a few listed for different books try http://www.thegmcgroup.com/pc/viewContent.asp?idpage=6
hopefully that will get you to it. Thanks I'll have a look at that page next time I doing any of the dinosaurs. Lenni


----------



## Babsknit (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi Lenni,
Thanks for that info. Still doesn't help with Plesiosaur belly. Hopefully Tina will look at it and sort it out.Babs


----------



## Babsknit (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi, 
I haven't tried the loop stitch for these animals yet. I'm making the Giraffe which will require this but I'm thinking of using the looped rug teqnigue.i think this could work. A Giraffe and Zebra usually have a tufted mane. Possibly wouldn't work on the Lion etc. just a thought. Babs


----------



## LenniD (Apr 20, 2013)

I couldn't do loop stitch the way it is in the book but managed to copy the utube vid listed further up this feed. However have found that if you pull the strands once finished the hair will pull out! Not good if toy is for young child. My mother in law managed it the same way as book but strands still pull out. How do you do 'rug technique''?


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I was going to purchase this book but it seems to have a lot of mistakes. Is it worth the headache?


----------



## Babsknit (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi Lenni,Cut strands of wool to double the length you want ,fold in half then push crochet hook under and through a stitch in the top of the head where you want the mane to goand pull the loop end of thread thru' then hook the cut ends thru' the loop ,pull tight. If for a young child I think I would try an knot it as well. Haven't tried this yet. Just an idea! Babs


----------



## LenniD (Apr 20, 2013)

Sounds like it could work Babs and be a lot quicker and easier than the dreaded loop stitch. I take you would just do it straight onto head so no need for a hair patch? I would say the books are still worth it Linday. Lenni


----------



## Babsknit (Dec 11, 2013)

Here I hope is a picture of Rasta the giraffe


----------



## LenniD (Apr 20, 2013)

Brilliant well done


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

I have the Dutch version of this book and it was FILLED with mistakes, I noticed that instantly!
I mailed the Publisher and got a long list of corrections. With those corrections: it works out perfectly!
So I'd advise to ask the Publisher, they probably have the list of corrections ready for you!


----------



## Babsknit (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi, yes that's what I have done using a crochet hook. I also knotted the ends to make it more difficult for little ones to pull out. It would be difficult anyway ,the more you pull the tighter the knot. Hence the name Rasta! Babs


----------



## Babsknit (Dec 11, 2013)

Couldn't have made this without the books, not clever enough!


----------



## Babsknit (Dec 11, 2013)

I think they are worth it ,look at my photo of the Giraffe.


----------



## Westie NW (Mar 1, 2014)

I am so glad to find this information! I purchased this book so I could make animals for children in our cancer hospital in Seattle. I was so thrilled to see the book and how cute the animals are!! But alas I am new to knitting and am a bit confused about what the instructions actually mean. Since it seems the first few lines are applicable to all or at least most of the animals, I thought I better make sure I get it right!

First of all - "First and next 4 foll alt rows: P"

does this mean one purls 5 rows and knits 4 for a total of 9 rows to start?

Next I am confused by the section for the increases. How can one knit those 5 rows? Is one supposed to include a purl row in between? 

Thanks so much for any clarifications you can share with this knitting newbie!


----------



## LenniD (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi, which animal is it your making and I'll have a look at my book and see if I can help simplify it. Lenni x


----------



## Westie NW (Mar 1, 2014)

I think i see now - it means to purl 5 rows - 4 of which will be between the following knit rows. Right?


----------



## LenniD (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes, it's only telling you what to do on your knit rows, the in between rows are purl


----------



## Westie NW (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you so much!

Blessings,


----------



## Helenaj (Jul 15, 2014)

Please post publisher's corrections link again.....Also, with zebra, I think it needs 3 or 5 more rows of stocking stitch for the sides of the hooves for the foreleg. I looked at the photo near the beginning of the book and counted roughly 8 rows before white joins. Following the book instructions doesn't give that, as I read it. Hind legs.....came out fine but the bottom of the hoof was the purl side and I think it should be the knit side which appeared for the forelegs.
Appreciate feedback and keep posting errata for these fun animals!


----------



## Pleasantknitter (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm knitting them for my grandson to be! Starting with the snakes as they look the easiest. But am already confused with the tongue instructions. Anyone able to help??


----------



## Juliamay (May 13, 2013)

I have also had problems making the mane on the giraffe. I tried making the giraffe following the pattern using the two colours but the most successful and really admired one was made was in Stella Jacq yarn by Adriafil 083003. Any multicoloured yarn would be worth trying.


----------



## Pleasantknitter (Jul 29, 2014)

If in doubt I just keep going and something usually works out! I like the idea of the multicolored yarn for the mane.


----------



## katstraps (Jan 8, 2015)

ok so here was my solution for the crocodile feet. 
cast on 18 stitches
Row 1: K
Row 2: K6 turn
Row 3: S1K, k to end.
Row 4: bind off 5 sts and k to end of row. 
Row 5: k
Row 6: cast on 5 sts, k all 18 sts to end of row. 
Row 7: repeat rows 1-6 once
Row 8: k
Row 9:k6, turn.
Row 10: s1k, k to end.
Bind off loosely in garter st


----------



## katstraps (Jan 8, 2015)

Any chance you would list the corrections for us? I have not been contacted back from the publisher. I reached out and sadly I have been ignored.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Knittin'gal said:


> I just bought Knitted Wild Animals, a book filled with the most adorable wild toy animals. In the process of buying it, I learned from Amazon that the book has many mistakes, some of which cause the pieces not to fit.
> I've looked everywhere online, including the publisher. Now, I'm turning to Knitting Paradise friends to help. Has anyone found errata for the book? Or, has anyone tried any of the animals and made notations on the errata? I'd appreciate any help I can get. I tried reading the pattern and adding the stitches, but this doesn't seem to help. Thanks, in advance.


Checked on Ravelry and found a link to errata for one of her books on the publishers website. Hope this helps.

http://www.thegmcgroup.com/pc/viewContent.asp?idpage=11


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Helenaj said:


> Please post publisher's corrections link again.....Also, with zebra, I think it needs 3 or 5 more rows of stocking stitch for the sides of the hooves for the foreleg. I looked at the photo near the beginning of the book and counted roughly 8 rows before white joins. Following the book instructions doesn't give that, as I read it. Hind legs.....came out fine but the bottom of the hoof was the purl side and I think it should be the knit side which appeared for the forelegs.
> Appreciate feedback and keep posting errata for these fun animals!


Found the errata page for the book on Ravelry by searching by the book title. If you click on the picture of the book, you can find it on the next screen if you scroll down on the left.

http://www.thegmcgroup.com/pc/viewContent.asp?idpage=11


----------



## Gwenivere (Nov 1, 2013)

The animals are adorable, but I have a headache reading about everybody having a hard time with all these patterns - I really feel for you all - I hate it when I buy a book only to find out that it is loaded with errors! I thought I might be interested in getting this book originally, but after reading 5 pages of everybody having problems with all of the patterns, I think I will pass on this book. Is there another knitting book of knitted animals just as adorable as this book with correct instructions that anybody knows about? thanks


----------



## Helenaj (Jul 15, 2014)

I have made 9 different animals from Sarah Keenes books. There are a few errors but , in my opinion, still very worth while to buy the books. 
Some of the confusion, discussed on line, appears to be because of the inexperience of a few knitters. Just write into the patterns the corrections posted and get going! You'll enjoy the smile on your face when you've finished your first creation! They really are just as cute when completed!


----------



## Gwenivere (Nov 1, 2013)

Helena: wow, are they cute! Hope to get book soon - can't wait to start!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Can anyone help me find the directions for how to make the scent for the billy goat? I can not find the eared penquin--I know many penguins have tufted crests but I have yet to see any with ears. Of course there are lots of elephants running around with triangles sticking out of their heads--must be how they do GPS. I am getting creeped out by the lion with blood all over its face and a huge kill in its belly. I guess the Romans have been reincarnated since when does one put infants into a cage/crib with flesh eating and poisonous animals. I must have missed that article stating babies need to be toughened up for the real world ahead of them to make them instantly street ready. I will have to make an oozy pattern for a mobile--oops that's right they could hang themselves on those. Is there another book I have missed with sinking war ships and gladiators and chariots with horses with streaming hair since loops wont cut it on the course. As for the purple striped zebra sitting by the hippo I suppose like the infamous white/blue dress the hippo is really black and I must be having an illusion trick played on me. I really am at a loss trying to get the horns right for the tiger as one keeps coming out much to small. Of course what can one expect with reindeer hanging out with giraffes.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

disgo said:


> Can anyone help me find the directions for how to make the scent for the billy goat? I can not find the eared penquin--I know many penguins have tufted crests but I have yet to see any with ears. Of course there are lots of elephants running around with triangles sticking out of their heads--must be how they do GPS. I am getting creeped out by the lion with blood all over its face and a huge kill in its belly. I guess the Romans have been reincarnated since when does one put infants into a cage/crib with flesh eating and poisonous animals. I must have missed that article stating babies need to be toughened up for the real world ahead of them to make them instantly street ready. I will have to make an oozy pattern for a mobile--oops that's right they could hang themselves on those. Is there another book I have missed with sinking war ships and gladiators and chariots with horses with streaming hair since loops wont cut it on the course. As for the purple striped zebra sitting by the hippo I suppose like the infamous white/blue dress the hippo is really black and I must be having an illusion trick played on me. I really am at a loss trying to get the horns right for the tiger as one keeps coming out much to small. Of course what can one expect with reindeer hanging out with giraffes.


 :lol: Getting bored are you? :lol:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> :lol: Getting bored are you? :lol:


Thank goodness the sun is still out here. I would should to think of lions and tigers and bears OH MY!!!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jofeath (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi, I've knitted quite a few of the animals from this book and didn't really have any problems with them, but now my little granddaughter has met a koala and learnt the word so I'm making that too, but I can't follow the ear loop instructions either. Good to see I'm not the only one. I've looked at various online videos but will watch this one closely until I get it. Thanks very much for the link! ps. the blue kangaroo and joey are ring-ins ????


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

WOW they are great. I am have so impressed with anyone that makes stuffed animals. I started trying a few months ago...for our LYS’s Christmas charity project ....I am just not good with these . And I am putting so much love into them!


----------



## Gwenivere (Nov 1, 2013)

I have made most of these animals, but could not complete some of them, such as the lion, giraffe etc that had the "loopy" top. Guess I am too dumb to figure it out, but does anyone have a suggestion on how to do the loopy part? I have a hard time following the book instructions. thanks!


----------



## jofeath (Oct 10, 2017)

Watch the video recommended by NFta early in this thread at https://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/loop-stitch-english. It's different to the way Sarah Keen says but it works. Do the double loop style. I'm about to sew my koala up now, with nicely tufted ears, although I might also add a white mouth piece, because that is what all koalas have.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Knittin'gal said:


> I just bought Knitted Wild Animals, a book filled with the most adorable wild toy animals. In the process of buying it, I learned from Amazon that the book has many mistakes, some of which cause the pieces not to fit.
> I've looked everywhere online, including the publisher. Now, I'm turning to Knitting Paradise friends to help. Has anyone found errata for the book? Or, has anyone tried any of the animals and made notations on the errata? I'd appreciate any help I can get. I tried reading the pattern and adding the stitches, but this doesn't seem to help. Thanks, in advance.


There is a list of corrections at the following link for errors in the book

https://www.thegmcgroup.com/pc/viewcontent.asp?idpage=11


----------



## jofeath (Oct 10, 2017)

Sorry, the name of the contributor who posted that helpful video link was Nafta.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

jofeath said:


> Sorry, the name of the contributor who posted that helpful video link was Nafta.


if your referring to my comment, I didn't read the entire thread.

I just did a search when I saw this post, and posted the link where I found the corrections.

I had found them some time back when I had gotten the book and heard there were a lot of errors.

wasn't trying to take credit for someone else if they had posted a link to corrections.


----------



## jofeath (Oct 10, 2017)

No, It was only because I realised I had misspelt her name due to a typo in my previous post. Certainly no criticism intended.


----------



## Gwenivere (Nov 1, 2013)

thank you for video suggestion; I will look at it; thanks again!


----------



## jofeath (Oct 10, 2017)

Here is the koala I completed after watching the video mentioned above, which shows you how to do loop stitch. Not the same way as in the book, but it works. The loops are then cut to form tufts of hair coming out of the koala's ears. I also added a pink mouth with a bit ot of white below, because that is what all koalas have


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Cute bear, nicely knit! Needs a name???


----------



## jofeath (Oct 10, 2017)

It's Kevin. Here he is up a gum tree, his natural habitat.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

jofeath said:


> It's Kevin. Here he is up a gum tree, his natural habitat.


Oh! gorgeous!!!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Not reading through 6 pages, sorry, so this may be already posted, but I went to Ravelry and typed in Sarah Keen in the search box. There are two pages for the book, same book, different cover, one seems to be a reprint/republish. Both pages for the book include links to the errata.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/knitted-wild-animals-15-adorable-easy-to-knit-toys

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/knitted-wild-animals-a-collection-of-adorable-animals-to-create-from-scratch

Now, off to see if my library has the book!!


----------



## diditricoti (Oct 30, 2018)

I am knitting the snake and the instructions are missing for the tongue. It says to cast on 30 stitches then bind-off 30 stitches. No instructions between the cast-on and bind-off. Anyone have a pattern for the tongue?


----------



## jofeath (Oct 10, 2017)

I have my copy of Knitted Wild Animals here, and the snake tongue pattern here says: Tongue ( make 2 pieces). Using the thumb method and D [red], cast on 18 stitches. Cast off loosely, p-wise. 
That's all there is to it. To make up you just put the two pieces together and join them two thirds along the edges. Fan out ends into a y shape and stitch in place.


----------



## KEJ91 (Nov 6, 2018)

Has anyone had trouble with the hind legs for the hippo? I've got to the line where it says cast off 9 sts at beg of next two rows (15 sts). This is followed by two decline rows and I'm left with 9 sts. The pattern then says rep last 2 rows once (3 sts) but I don't have enough stitches left to repeat the last two rows! I'm new to this sort of pattern so not sure if I'm misunderstanding the pattern or if I've done something wrong. Any advice?


----------



## jofeath (Oct 10, 2017)

I‘Ve made the hippo but it was a couple of years ago so I can’t remember any problems, but I’ll have a look at the pattern when I get home tonight. There is a list of errata on the publishing site if something in the pattern is wrong.


----------



## KEJ91 (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks for your reply, I've looked at the errata pages but there was nothing on the hippo. After I posted on here I looked through the book and the panda has the same pattern for it's legs just minus the repeat the last 2 rows so I might just go with that!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

jofeath said:


> I'Ve made the hippo but it was a couple of years ago so I can't remember any problems, but I'll have a look at the pattern when I get home tonight. There is a list of errata on the publishing site if something in the pattern is wrong.


your hippo is absolutely adorable


----------



## jofeath (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi again, looking at the pattern now and it seems ok to me. From 15 stitches you get down to 11, then to 9, then to 5, then to 3.


----------



## KEJ91 (Nov 6, 2018)

Thank you! Just looked again and it's my stupidity not doing the maths right!


----------

